# Does anyone know why my neck freezes up?



## bethy_3

I went to the doctor a few weeks ago because I woke up in the morning and my neck and lower shoulders were totally frozen up. Absolutley no movement at all. I came back from the doctor still with a stiff neck and a diagnosis of fibromyalgia. My doctor gave me a pathetic pamphlet from the arthritis foundation and sent me on my way. Now three weeks later I still have a stiff neck and the pain has gotten so bad I cannot do anything but cry. I cannot go to work or school or even get out of bed. I told my doctor that it is not getting better and he said it's all because of the FM and there's nothing he can do and that it's what I'll have to live with. Does anyone know what I should do? I know you all have sore necks too but this has been for 3 weeks without being able to walk, chew, or move.Please help!Beth


----------



## Susan Purry

Hi Beth. Your doctor wasn't very helpful was he! You know, don't feel like you have to stay with the same doctor if he isn't helping you out. It is true that there isn't a great deal doctors can do for Fibromyalgia, but they can help you cope with the symptoms, for example, pain, sleep problemsDid he make the diagnosis of Fibromyalgia just on the stiff neck, or do you have pain in some of the other tender points - see: http://www.fibromyalgia.com/tender_points.htm and some of the other features of fibromyalgia? - see: http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/basics.html#treat Have you tried applying hot or cold to the area to try and ease it up a bit?Have you tried painkillers just to ease it a bit?Could you ask your doctor about physiotherapy and ultrasound? These can really help with frozen necks. Best wishes,


----------



## bethy_3

Thanks for your help but I can't change docs. My insurance runs out here in a month or two so I am kind of up a creek.No, he didn't just say my neck was fibro. I had, I think, 16 out of the 18 tender points which if a fine diagnosis to me but I went to the doctor for help with my neck which he didn't even touch. It just hurts so bad I don't know what to do. Will it ever go away? Yes I put heat on it as much as I can. It helps a little until I take the heat off.O well, I guess.Thanks for the advice.Beth


----------



## weener

Beth, I also get shoulder & neck pain and stiffness. When you say it freezes up, do you mean that you can't move your neck at all? I get stiffness, but it usually last for a few days. If I sleep the wrong way (on my tummy) I'm in trouble. I use a cervical pillow now and that has really helped. Three weeks seems like a long time. I wonder if you're having muscle spasms in your neck and shoulder. Maybe you could make an appt. to see a massage therapist. The other thing to have checked out is TMJ. Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## bethy_3

Ya, I mean it really "froze up". No movement. And now it is just really really stiff. So stiff that I can't drive because I can't look for cars. It is so bad all I want to do is sleep. I went to a message therapist and it helped for 2 seconds and then just flared up worse.I am thinking about getting one of those pillows. And as for TMJ, no, my sister has that also with fibro so I know what it is and I don't think I have it. I am just so upset that I got a diagnosis of fibro because of a severly stiff neck. Doesn't fibro usually evolve over time? Why did it happen to me over night?I am confused and in pain.Beth


----------



## weener

My fibro developed over time. It started with the fatigue and insomnia. Then aches and pains. I don't know how your doctor diagnosed fm after the first visit. It took me 6 years of seeing specialists before my diagnoses. Did he do x-rays on your neck and back? You might have a pinched nerve in your neck. I would go back and tell him that you need further investigating. Pain can be very debilitating no wonder you are so tired. Beth do you have any other symptoms besides the stiff neck and the pain?


----------



## TroubledHeart

I've been getting neck spasms for as long as I can remember...since I was in 5th grade...It's weird that I have never before connected all the different symptoms I've over the years...Then I was in a car accident which messed up my back too...The best thing I ever did was go into Physical Therapy...I did the therapy in the water...See if you can get in before insurance runs out...I remember the first day I went to therapy in Dec2000...The therapist could not even touch my neck or shoulders because she could tell i was in so much pain...Just driving was so hard...By time I'd get home all I could do was lay straight on my back and not move my neck at all...The water therapy exercises those muscles without the pain...You feel it, but the water pressure keeps it from hurting you...After I started that I actually was able to go Dancing and Running which I thought I would have to give up...Insurance is always a problem, I know...but my therapist said the same equipment they use there the YMCA has too...So maybe try to find a book about water exercises and go there and try it...Trust me I know about neck and shoulder pain...I'm still not 100%, but trying something like this can be less expensive and less painful then living w/the pain...Don't give up...You can get better!!!


----------



## bethy_3

Thanks for the advice for the water therapy. Yes, I will go as soon as I settle down in one place for long enough. I still feel though that physical therapy is for people who are REALLY in pain. I feel like it would be taking up other people's time who really need it.I don't know, I guess I am not convinced that I have this. The pain in my neck I have pin pointed to one lump on the side. I have had it for 3 years or so but it just seemed to really flare up recently. I don't know if it is just a wound up muscle that won't let go and is causing all this pain or what. My doctor won't listen to me and check it out because he is SO set on this fibro thing. Which is really strange to me bacause I know people out there that took so long to get a diagnosis and it happens that my doctor believes in it SO much that he won't rule out anything else. You know? I don't know, maybe I am in denial. Maybe I have had this so long that I think it's normal. I don't know. Still confused.Beth


----------



## TroubledHeart

I've noticed w/myself... i no longer know when i am in real pain or just light pain...the truth is:YOU SHOULDNT BE IN ANY PAIN AT ALL...lolI have to tell myself this when I think that I am giving myself a pity party...truthfully it didnt start out that painful...but do u really want to let it get that far...trust me you dont...I'm usually the type not to take tylenol until my headache is unbearable...when i could have took it when it was just barely aching...My back and shoulders are beginning to hurt again now...its been almost 1.5 years since therapy...truthfully i think i need to get referred to therapy now...im scared to wait till i get in that much pain again...i think mine is aching because my muscles have tensed back up again from all the stress im under...i think anti-depressants arent enough for me...i have to start taking active actions too...like exercise, psychotherapy...etc...im bout to try it all...im tired of being sick everywhere...HOPE YOU FEEL MUCH BETTER...GET IT CHECKED OUT WHEN YOU CAN...insurance can be a trip...im always off and on...now im on...i better use it while i got it...


----------

